# Power Requirements



## Scrap (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi, 

I'm a complete rookie with model railroading and have few questions.
I'm building an O - gauge layout for my 5 year old son in our basement using tubular 3 rail track and Lionel 022 switches. 

The layout currently has about 10 total switches spread out between two mainlines and is capable of running two trains. Overall it's roughly 6'x 12' and is powered by an old Lionel ZW transformer.

My question is: will the ZW have enough power to handle two trains, approx. 5 lighted cars and the 10 each O22 switches? 

Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The ZW is designed to run two Lionel trains at the same time.
It should be able to light the passenger cars also.

There is an accessory terminal for the turnouts. Usually, only
one at a time is operated so no problem there.

Don


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, the zw has plenty of power for that! You might want to power the switches directly from an inside feed from the zw. This way you'll have no lag with the switches. If you add accessories or lights you can hook them up to the other inside terminal. If adding lots of lights etc, some people use an additional transformer just to power them. As it stands the zw will be perfect for what you have. Welcome, good luck and post one pictures if you get time. Check out the o scale section on this fourm for help, tips advice etc.


----------



## Scrap (Jan 2, 2014)

thanks for the info.


----------



## Scrap (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks. Will do. its pretty plain jane right now but my son loves running his polar express train and a couple classics he got from his poppa on there.
To wire the switches directly to the inside terminals,
I believe there is a plug of sorts that needs to be used on the switches? is that correct?


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The ZW will probably do the trick, but you do have to remember that each 022 switch has two bulbs that have about a 2 watt rating each. For 10 switches, that's a continuous load of 40 watts, just to light the bulbs. The stock bulbs are the 1445 or 1447 14.4 volt bulbs, so if you run the switches on higher voltages, I suggest replacing them with higher voltage bulbs or the LED direct replacements.


----------



## Scrap (Jan 2, 2014)

ok one more question. I would like to wire the 022 switches to their own seperate power supply using the constant voltage plugs provided with the switches. Can I daisy chain the 10 switches together at the constant voltage plugs and then connect to the B or C terminal on the ZW to power them?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, that's how it works!


----------



## Scrap (Jan 2, 2014)

good deal.
Thanks for the info.


----------

